# Adolescent Puppy Tantrums :|



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't know if you've done this already, but I would put her into an obedience class. That would also allow you to have someone who knows your puppy to be able to help you.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Ohhhh puppy teenagers. Lucy is definitely at an age where pups can start acting out more. Its often harder to deal with because your puppy is no longer a small thing who you can easily pick up when they are misbehaving, and they don't tire out nearly as easily. 

Do you have a yard or a park where you can exercise her first before going on a walk? Sometimes puppies are too excited on a walk for you to even get any training done. It might not stop the tantrums but it will give you more of an opportunity to have better leash training quality time. Even if you don't have a big yard, or don't have a yard at all, you can get a lot of energy out with a flirt stick (its like a cat toy...but for dogs)--a good way to burn some energy fast before a walk. 

My last dog was very high energy and so she would bite the leash etc if we weren't going fast enough. Some dogs will do it to play because they think its a big fun game....some dogs do it as a displacement behavior if they aren't allowed to do something they want to do, like approach a dog or a person. My dog would jump and nip at me to play, and pull on the leash like it was tug of war like a crazy dog. Any time she did that I immediately said a firm "NO" stopped whatever I was doing and ignored her. I put my foot down on the leash (if I could catch it in time--so she didn't have as much space to run around like a fish on a line, but keep a firm grip on the leash too) and just became a tree. We did this EVERY SINGLE time she misbehaved, even if it meant we only walked ten feet. She'll learn that the only way you walk forward is when she's behaving correctly. 

I wouldn't point my finger at her though if she's snapping at you. If your dog is being aggressive, you risk a bite...if she's just playing, it might be egging her on. If you stiffen your body straight and say a firm "NO," that should be enough to get your point across. Dogs are great at reading body language--she knows. Then become a tree and ignore her until she's behaving in a proper manner. She might choose to ignore you, and growl and bite the leash more at first. Just ignore her (even turn completely away from her) until she's done being a brat. Then do some simple training exercises (sit, down, paw, etc) reward with treats, put her on a heel (treat) and continue with the walk.

Its hard to know online whether your dog is curling her lips and snapping at you in an aggressive way, or in a playful way, or in a being a crappy teenager way (something in between). I would read up on dog body language, which might give you a better idea about what is going on during these activities. Do you have a private trainer? I know you mentioned you were doing puppy classes. Sometimes just a couple of one-on-one sessions with a trainer in the situation where you are having problems can be IMMENSELY helpful because they can see these interactions and then can best tell you how to manage them. 

It takes a lot of patience. Some puppies are more headstrong than others. It does get better though!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree with the suggestion of obedience classes. Find a school that uses positive, reward-based training and enroll for a group class. The trainer will be able to help you with this specific problem.

In the meantime, I'd suggest not stopping at all when she has a "tantrum" but keep walking, faster, so she has to follow you. Don't point at her - a wagging finger will make her worse. Just walk as fast as you can. I'd also suggest having a pocket full of treats when you walk, and giving them out for good behaviour. When Duster was younger, I would put his dinner-time kibble into my pocket and feed him one piece at a time while walking around the neighbourhood, as a reward for doing what I wanted (walking to heel, not pulling, sitting when I stop, jumping to the heel position, etc.). It taught him to walk without pulling and kept him focused on me, and it also kept him busy during our walks. I did this at least three times a week for quite a while, and I still do it occasionally, when he needs a reminder not to pull on leash.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Ahhh yes, the "teenage phase". We've all been there. It will pass, but for now you need some help. Obedience classes would be my first suggestion as well. I prefer reward/positive reinforcement learning and tend to avoid classes which use choke chains. Just not something I want to use. The second suggestion would be to try walking Lucy on a gentle leader which fits properly. I have never had a dog who jumps or pulls while wearing one and some of my dogs have been rescues with what have been described as "serious issues" by their foster families or rescue organizations. Also treats and praise. Before walking Lucy I also recommend a play session so she is a bit more tired when she begins her walk. Eventually Lucy will "get it" but right now she is being an obstinate teenager. Hang in there. It WILL end.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I am wondering if she understands what you expect from her and if have you taken the time to teach her? Over excitement/frustration - jumping up, leash biting, growling, snarly faces, etc. can be stress/anxiety related resulting from confusion - not knowing what it is she is 'supposed' to do.
Does she have reliable leash walking skills in the house, back yard, a quiet street or park? Has she had the opportunity to learn to ignore distractions and offer 'attention' (eye contact) to you? 

Teaching behaviors such as making eye contact with you, and heavily rewarding it, can really help your dog to remain calm and focused on you - making it easier for them to learn what we are trying to teach them.
http://www.clickertraining.com/files/auto-eye-contact.pdf 

Consider teaching 'Touch' (the dog touches their nose to the palm of your hand) once reliable it can be used to help the dog settle/calm themselves, by giving them something (appropriate) 'to do', when they are unsure of what they should do. 

Consider whether you have taught and rewarded leash walking skills at home, in the yard, on the sidewalk in front of your house, familiar places with few distractions. If they don't have those skills at home, we cannot expect them to have them in more stimulating places. 

Consider what the walks consist of, what you are asking of her, whether you are asking her to completely ignore the world she lives in, or if she is getting a chance to satisfy her natural curiosity, 'be a dog' - to sniff, to explore, check out what is in that bush or tree? 

Consider doing a few minutes of 'brain games' before heading out for a walk. 'Brain games' can help to burn some energy, and help them to focus and 'think', they can consist of rehearsing and rewarding known skills, or tricks, practicing 'impulse control', wait, leave it, or even a quick game of 'find it', where you hide a few treats, and release her to go looking for them.


----------



## Lucy222 (Aug 15, 2016)

Once again, thanks everyone for the advice!
I really don't think it's truly aggression, but more that she's in that teenage bratty phase and she doesn't know how to handle herself when she's frustrated. I'm never scared of her when she does this, just at a bit of a loss of how to bring her back to earth, per se.

We have just started obedience classes, we've had 3 so far. This week's class was the first time she had a tantrum at class and the instructor didn't seem too worried. She just said that it was okay and that she was just losing focus as we were nearing the end of class. We did some simple thing recalls to redirect her and got all excited when she came and that helped us make it to the end of class.

I think the point about her not knowing what I want is interesting. I never thought of that because she does know how to walk on a leash and has done it every day almost since we got her. But it's possible that she's getting frustrated recently because I've been working on "heel" and she doesn't quite know what that means yet, so that might be causing some frustration on her end that she's associating with the leash.

I do use an easy walk harness which works wonderfully most of the time for her and our obedience instructor agrees and has not asked me, or anyone in the class to use any specific type of collar. I really do like the obedience instructor, she has a 95% positive reinforcement strategy. Her dogs are so well behaved it makes me drool and they are SO happy to work for her, tails wagging as they heel like it's the most exciting thing they've ever done! I just hope one day Lucy can get excited about obedience like that, it worries me and makes me sad that she gets so frustrated about it, as higher level obedience is something I've always wanted to do. I try to get really excited when she does the right thing, but maybe she's more sensitive than I thought about not doing it right??

Now I'm just spewing all of my thoughts. At any rate, thank you for the encouragement everyone. I know this "teen" phase isn't supposed to be easy!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

When my Elsa got over reactive on a walk, (she was easily startled by random stuff), it was suggested I stop and train her, get her mind busy. So I would stop and get her to Sit, then Down, and then put a treat on the ground a bit of a ways from her nose, command Wait, for like 5 seconds, or sometimes more, and the Go, so she could get the treat. I taught this to her at home already, and it worked wonders to calm her on walks when she was at the age Lucy is. So whatever tricks Lucy knows, just stop and try doing those.


----------

